# 11-10 buck



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

sat. morning 8:15 this guy come walkin by nose to the ground tried to stop him twice around twenty yards with no luck i was ready to scream finally got the shot quarted away ran about 60-70 yards now he is going on the wall!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Razu - where in massillon do you live? I live in massillon too........

Where do you hunt at? Around massillon or what?? I hunt New Philly and Freeport..........


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

waiting for photos!!! sounds like a beauty


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

says file size is to large???????????????/ now what


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Try re-sizing the pictures to smaller resolution.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

finally got a few pics up


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice that will make a nice mount congrats.


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice buck man congrats


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

NICE BUCK! 

Man, I haven't been seeing chit yet this year.........the weather finally cools down and it's the OSU/MI game tomorrow! Doesn't look like I'll be getting out at all this weekend.........


----------



## tsmokiee (May 11, 2007)

That's a beautiful buck...The rack is just soooo perfect!!! CONGRATS


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice looking buck Razu!!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Very nice buck, Congratulations! It will look good on the wall.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That's a dandy, for sure.

You'd think shooting a brute like that would make you smile.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice buck.

Nice Hobart grinder too. I have one just like it.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats man...thats a great buck!


----------

